# Gun week Buck



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

I took off work the Mon. and Fri. of gun week. I sat both mornings with no luck. Friday afternoon I hooked up with two buddies and we got a few moving behind my friend's. I shot the buck Saturday at 20 yds. He busted out of a woods with two smaller bucks and 12 does. They ran right toward the fencerow I was hunkered down in and at one point thought they would run me over! I kept my eye on him the whole time and shot him when he cleared the herd. He stumbled and came to a standstill for about 5 seconds and finally collapsed.I couldn't believe the devastation the Hornady SST caused. The sabot shattered the shoulderblade and took out both lungs and ended up breaking a rib on the other side and got lodged just inside the skin! Even though I lost some meat due to the shot, the end result was a clean, humane kill. We butchered him Sun. along with my brother's buck. I'm lovin' the thought of that awsome grub in the chest freezer once again! I have had a dry spell the last year:S I bowhunted earlier with no luck. This buck was really rewarding for this reason plus I harvested him with the company and help of a couple of good friends. In almost 20 years of deer hunting (lots of does and basket racks) he is my personal best. He is definately going on the wall!


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

nice buck!!!!!


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Nice Buck---Great Sweatshirt Too.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Tiny Tim said:


> Nice Buck---Great Sweatshirt Too.


I agree on the nice buck part but the only thing that sweatshirt is good for is changing the oil in the truck...


----------



## halfrack (Oct 13, 2004)

congrats on the buck.I shoot the sst s also was wondering what they would do on a deer...


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

That's a great buck! Sounds like quite a herd came running through. Must have been awesome to see. I do agree that the sweatshirt has got to go!...LOL. Congrats!


----------



## bigeye1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Nice buck. I second the opinion on the SST slug. I shot a doe with them this and year, and they definately put a hurting on them. Up until this year I had always used Rem Copper Solid in 3" mag. and I don't think I can remember the Remingtons causing as much damage.


----------

